# happy SM one year anniversary to me !!!



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

Just want to thank all you wonderful , knowledgeable caring people for welcoming me & dolce into ur world. i have learned so much here and everyday that passes i learn something new. u guys make me laugh , make me cry and i have witnessed so much love to our fluffs that it just fills my heart with warmth .. :wub: i love u guys .. i cant believe ive been here for a year , at times it feels like only yesterday and at times i feel like ive been here forever ..


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili:Happy Anniversary, Liza and Dolce. :chili::chili: We're so happy you found SM and have been a big part of it. We love you too. :drinkup::smootch:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Liza I love reading your threads and posts. SM would not be the same without hearing about you and your adorable fluff. I do not know you personally but I am sure people on SM would agree that you are a warm, kind and loving person and we care about you very much.
Happy 1 year Liza and Dolce:wub:
Jenna


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Happy anniversary Liza and Dolce  I'm super glad that I met you guys here on SM :sLo_grouphug3: and thank you for sharing adorable jokes, stories, and pictures with us!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Happy Anniversary Liza and Dolce!!!!! I'm so glad you are part of SM!:yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

aww girls thank u so much


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Liza, I'm glad you and Dolce are a part of SM!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Happy Anniversary Liza and Dolce.:aktion033:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Happy anniversary my Liza and Dolce!!!!
Can't believe it's been a year already...wouldn't be the same w/o you.
You and Dolce always brighten our days w/ your piccies.
Hugs!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thanks u


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

One year?! I feel like you have been here so much longer. I am so happy you are a part of SM Liza. I've so enjoyed getting to know you here and on FB. You are such an amazing mom and woman. Big hugs girlfriend!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Happy Anniversary to the both of you!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh tammy thats how i feel , its only been a yr but yet i feel so close to all of u , and it feels like its been more than a yr , i have enjoyed getting to know u guys also , and i sure hope this summer we can meet up for luch or something and a playdate w the fluffs , maybe central park .? all the ny n jersey girls ? that would be great ! thanks so much for ur comments :wub:


mom2bijou said:


> One year?! I feel like you have been here so much longer. I am so happy you are a part of SM Liza. I've so enjoyed getting to know you here and on FB. You are such an amazing mom and woman. Big hugs girlfriend!


thank u :blush:


donnad said:


> Happy Anniversary to the both of you!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Liza and Dolce -- I'm so glad that you found SM and have become a regular contributor. I've make so many good friends here -- all because of my little white fluffs. You and Dolce are wonderful.

Happy 1st SM Anniversary!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thank u so much lynn  i am so happy to have found sm and all of u .. my days would be so long and boring without SM . i really feel like part of the fam and u all made me feel so welcome .


Lacie's Mom said:


> Liza and Dolce -- I'm so glad that you found SM and have become a regular contributor. I've make so many good friends here -- all because of my little white fluffs. You and Dolce are wonderful.
> 
> Happy 1st SM Anniversary!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

WOHOOO Liza and Dolce  It has been AWESOME to get to know you Dolce and your adorable skin kids :wub: 

looking forward to many more year to come 

hugs
Kat


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thank u so much kat , it has been wonderful getting to know u and ur two beauties and seeing ur beautiful pics . awesome 


Katkoota said:


> WOHOOO Liza and Dolce  It has been AWESOME to get to know you Dolce and your adorable skin kids :wub:
> 
> looking forward to many more year to come
> 
> ...


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Happy Anniversary Liza and Dolce!!!!:aktion033::chili:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thank u


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Happy anniversary liza and dolce!!!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Wow, time flies! I'm so glad you are here.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub:Liza sm wouldn't be the same without you. I'm so glad you found us. I love you and dolce:wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thank u edith & aolani , u are the first SM person ive met in real life n u are just the sweetest , cannot wait for dolce n aolani to meet !


Johita said:


> Happy anniversary liza and dolce!!!


it does fly !! im glad im here too 


heartmadeforyou said:


> Wow, time flies! I'm so glad you are here.


awww thank u so much welove u and matilda too :wub:


Matilda's mommy said:


> :wub:Liza sm wouldn't be the same without you. I'm so glad you found us. I love you and dolce:wub:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

YAY!!! Happy Anniversary!! So glad you are here!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Liza---you always are an encouragement & I love you little guy! (your kids are cute too)
'Looking forward to following your life from long-distance! Happy Anniversary to you and Dolce!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thanks so much alice and sandi !!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Liza- I'm so glad you joined too!! I love all of your contributions, insight and just reading your posts!! xoxo


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thank u so much 


iheartbisou said:


> Liza- I'm so glad you joined too!! I love all of your contributions, insight and just reading your posts!! xoxo


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hugs to you, my dear! Oh, and puppy kisses too!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

:wub::wub:


maggieh said:


> Hugs to you, my dear! Oh, and puppy kisses too!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Happy Anniversary, Liza!!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I am so glad you & Dolce joined SM! :aktion033:
Happy one year!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thank u !!!


princessre said:


> Happy Anniversary, Liza!!


im so happy i found this forum and all u wonderful people n fluffs !:aktion033:


Canada said:


> I am so glad you & Dolce joined SM! :aktion033:
> Happy one year!


----------

